# Simplicity 1693052 Transmission Fluid Tank Leak



## sandywjo (Nov 3, 2018)

*Simplicity 1693052 Transmission Fluid Tank LEAK*
Tractor Model Simplicity Broadmoor 1693052 (V twin Hydro)

I noticed transmission fluid dripping on the floor close to the back left (when standing behind back left) tire. After getting a flashlight out it looks like the leak is coming from the bottom of the transmission fluid tank where it is seated with a grommet.
See pictures for part numbers and reference.
The problem is that the Simplicity Grommet 1717970SM says NOT AVAILABLE
I assumed installing a new grommet would "reseal it".
Not sure what to do at this point, what will reseal this if you can't get the grommet anymore?
Is there any way a new tank would come with a grommet seal for the bottom?
The tank expansion chamber is part 1717970SM

I also wonder if I could figure this out myself if parts are available. How involved would the tearing apart be to get to this transmission fluid tank. Any advice would be so greatly appreciated, as to whether this can be fixed, and if so how hard to tear apart. Or if you feel the labor involved would not be that expensive to pay somebody else anyway? Our home just partially flooded and the bills are already mounting, which is the only reason I am trying to avoid a huge service bill. I normally always take the tractor in for stuff like this.
Please advise if you can!
Photo I took from under back of mower, where tank attaches at bottom
*














*


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The transmission is a Tuff Torq K61. Go to https://www.ereplacementparts.com/s...vtwin-hydro-parts-c-209591_209796_210616.html, or directly to Tuff Torq for any part you need, easy to repair units.


----------

